# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Estimating-Temp Power, Fencing, & Loo

## Delton05

I'm trying to get an understanding of how long the following are usually hired on an OB building site (optimisticaly assuming 1 yr build to completion): Temporary Power Pole Temporary Fencing On-Site PortaLoo
Or, perhaps better, at what building stages can these expensive things to hire, be gotten rid of.  
I'm wondering if the power pole and PortaLoo be gone once electricity and water is connected - with their respective certifications first - before final occupancy certification???

----------


## woodchip

Hi Delton,
The last two items loo & fence, were a constant cost over 12 months on my last owner build, it was very annoying paying for each month after month. 
Loo $80 p.m
fence $90 p.m 
I could of saved a few months on toilet hire, by getting a cheap pan & cistern from bunnys ($100), & temporary installing it in the new house toilet area(once frame was up), hose to cistern, plywood as screen , & tarp/sheet as the door, sooner than I did. (Or even just the pan, with a few buckets of water there for flushing) Didnt have any problems at inspections. 
For under $150 you could knock up a floor (pallets?), wall frames from old scrapy timber, old roofing sheet off-cuts for cladding, & an old door & make your own, put it right next to the sewer, plumb it in yourself. 
The fence really is something you cant skimp on, unless in a friendly, quiet rural/regional area, where you maybe able to use a home-made fence.  
For the power pole, assuming you have underground power, get a 100x100 HWD post, & see if your electrician can put your meter box on it, with a couple of GPO's, then move it onto house when required. 
cheers

----------


## Delton05

Thanks for the reply, woodchip. 
I think I'm going to have enough to do on the build than to make up a temp toilet...and I'm not sure I'd have the stomach for the cleaning & emptying of the loo when some of the tradies may be careless & messy.   
When you say "you cant skimp on the fencing" is fencing a legal requirement and/or a requirement for the construction-all risk insurance - which I won't know about until I take it out, just before the excavators goes in?

----------


## woodchip

Not sure about the legal aspect of the temp' fencing.
Council will probably want a fence as a condition of the construction cert', insurer most likely would want one before works commence, if I lived in a metro area I would want one before I started to prevent sticky-beaks & potentially injuring themselves.
In my area, most builders put fences up as soon as the concretors finish the slab. 
cheers

----------


## manofaus

you don't need a fence, but you do have to have a barricade of some description to stop unauthorised entry to the work site!!

----------

